# 1 Male Rat in NE OH



## elocin129 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi, my name is Nicole. I'm living in Chardon, OH. I have one male rat that I purchased from PetsMart in December when he was just a baby.Due to new living conditions I need to get rid of him. He's friendly and lets you hold him, although he does try to bite you if you stick you hand or fingers toward him in the cage. (I think he may be territorial) 

His name is Fancy and I've attached a picture. 

He will come with his cage, his toys, his supplies and a rat ball.
Please call me at 4404789757 or email me. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

If you can drive about 2 and a half hours, we can bring him into our rescue. Though I don't think we could otherwise take him... It's a 4 1/2 hour trip.

Just an option.


----------

